# Therapy vs. Social Skills Training



## livingnsilence (Feb 4, 2008)

For those who have both which do you think helped with SA most and why? Whenever I work up enough courage to get help I know I'm going to need meds but I feel there is some permant damage done from have SA for so long so I'm going to need either therapy or social skills training to help. I'm thinking the social skills training will be better but I don't know.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

hmm, i'm thinking i really need social skills training as well. where do you think you could go to do that? i'm in therapy and i find it only useful as supportive counseling.. i tell her what issues i'm having and she offers her insight.


----------



## livingnsilence (Feb 4, 2008)

I have no clue where you get it at. I just remember hearing about it in abnormal psychology and thought it'd probably be helpfull.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Social Anxiety Symptom #1: "I have no social skills"
Social Anxiety Symptom #2: "Everyone else has social skills and thinks I am an idiot"
Social Anxiety Symptom #3: Wobbling, shaking, tunnel vision, geting stuck in own head, inability to take the world in properly
Social Anxiety Symptom #4: Twisting the facts of whats happening around you

You can have good social skills and still be anxious, but if you are not anxious you will naturally learn social skills.

Work on your anxiety via self-help CBT and then see if you still think its necessary to invest in skills training.


----------

